# Owner Operators Wanted-Chicagoland



## Valley Enterprises Inc. (Mar 3, 2009)

Valley Enterprises Inc. is seeking qualified sub contractors for the greater Chicagoland area. 3 years of commercial plowing experience with commercial liability and workman's compensation insurance required. Owner operators of trucks, skid loaders, and wheel loaders needed. Join a team that has been in business for 25 years, guaranteed routes, no residential, Kenosha to Woodridge, Chicago to Rockford, Call 847-622-0797 View our web site valleyenterprisesinc.com


----------

